# edle schwarze Tastatur mit Makrotasten



## BloodySuicide (7. März 2009)

Ich suche ne edle schwarze Tastatur mit Makrotasten. Sie darf keine Tastenbeleuchtung haben, bzw. wenns schon sein muss, dann weißes oder rotes, dezentes Licht.
Ich habe im Moment noch das Fightboard, welches unter Vista aber öfter mal Streikt.
Vom Style her gefällt mit das Cherry eVolution STREAM schon sehr gut, aber es besitzt leider keine extra Makrotasten. Es müssen auch nicht viele sein. Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie G11, G15 oder die Razer´s fallen weg, da sie einfach nicht zum Gesammtkonzept passen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. März 2009)

*Microsoft X6*

Auf der schreibe ich gerade, obwohl ich sie eigentlich meiner Freundin geschenkt habe. Die Optik finde ich edel, obwohl ich sonst eher auf ergonomische Tastaturen wie meine heißgeliebte Microsoft Natural® Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 stehe, die allerdings nur was für sehr sichere 10-Finger-Blindschreiber ist.

Die X6 hat eine rote Tastenbeleuchtung, die stufenlos in der Helligkeit regelbar ist. Auch der abnehmbare Tastaturblock ist nett, funktioniert ja auch auf beiden Seiten. Dazu kommen 6 Makrotasten, die dank Umschaltung für 12 Makros geeignet sind. Auf vielen schwarzen Tastaturen ohne Beleuchtung schwindet bei Gamern auch schnell die Beschriftungen, daher finde ich eine Beleuchtung sehr angenehm, auch wenn ich sie eigentlich nicht brauche.

Gerade heute ist mir allerdings ein Mangel aufgefallen: Die Leertaste quietscht etwas, wenn man sie etwas seitlich trifft.


----------



## El-Hanfo (7. März 2009)

Gut wäre es wenn du uns noch sagst wieviel du ausgeben willst.

MfG


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. März 2009)

Die X6 gefällt mir net ganz so. Die hat ja so doofe "Knubbel" 
Ich mags eher schlicht und einfach. Das passt dann auch besser zu dem Rest.

Vom Preis her lass ich ersmal alles offen. Sollte schon möglichst günstig sein.


----------



## MCCornholio (9. März 2009)

schau dir dochmal die logitech dinovo edge an


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

oder die Logitech Illuminated 
(wobei ich jetzt nicht genaus weis ob die mit Makros kann)


----------



## Fifadoc (9. März 2009)

Sehr edel aber auch sehr teuer ist die "Rayzor Lycosa".
Die ist wirklich komplett schwarz, hat bei den Tasten einen angenehmen und leisen Druckpunkt und die Beleuchtung ist UV-Blau in 3 Modi: Komplett, WASD-Gaming und Aus.


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Sehr edel aber auch sehr teuer ist die "Rayzor Lycosa".
> Die ist wirklich komplett schwarz, hat bei den Tasten einen angenehmen und *leisen* Druckpunkt und die Beleuchtung ist UV-Blau in 3 Modi: Komplett, WASD-Gaming und Aus.


  ist dieser Vergleichbar mit der Illuminated...bzw wirklich recht leise 
bin nämlich auch am überlegen...und die 3Leuchtmodi find ich richtig geil...hat die Logi nämlich nicht....


----------



## Fifadoc (9. März 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> ist dieser Vergleichbar mit der Illuminated...bzw wirklich recht leise
> bin nämlich auch am überlegen...und die 3Leuchtmodi find ich richtig geil...hat die Logi nämlich nicht....


du stellst fragen ^^
Hab die Lycosa meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten geschenkt.
also sie ist deutlich leiser als meine G11 und ebenso leiser als eine Cherry Win95. Vom Druckpunkt ist sie ähnlich zu einer Notebook tastatur.

Hab sie zwar nicht vor Ort gekauft, aber bei uns hatte sie sie auch im Saturn ausgestellt. Falls du nen Saturn o.ä. in der Nähe hast kannst du ja mal gucken und selbst testen.
Hab halt keine Illuminated und kann mich nicht mehr an die Lautstärke erinnern, als ich mal draufgedrückt hab


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

opti..schau mal naher im MyZeilCenter...da gibt es nen riesen Saturn 
die Illuminated ist zur Zeit eh überall ausverkauft (bei mir in den umgebenen Geschäften)...

was halt richtig geil wäre:
eine passende Tastatur zu der neuen Ohnemitkabelmaus MAMBA...
ne Tasta mit rausnehmbaren Kabel wäre super geil!!!!!!!
aber darauf zu hoffen wird wohl eher sinnlos oder zumindst langwierig sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. März 2009)

Ich glaub wenn, dann würde es die Arctosa auch tun. Haben beider aber leider keine Makrotasten.

Schwieriger Fall, ich weis.

War heute mal im MediMax. Zum Saturn komm ich ers morgen oder Mittwoch.


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

schau doch einfach mal die cherry cymotion master xpress an...

sehr angenehm, ich hatte die 4 jahre und kann nichts nachteiliges an ihr finden...


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

so, hab mir eben mal die Lycosa angeschaut/angetippt 
die geht garnicht 
die Oberfläche ist hochglanz und sofort voll mit Fettfinger...
der Anschlag ist einiges höher als bei Flattastaturen,
und die Haptik ist nicht so gut "finde ich"!

werd doch bei der Illuminated bleiben.....und habe eine bei Kaufhof gesehn  aber 90Eier  ...kläre das mal wegen Personalkauf (über nen Freund), und werde dann später nochmal evtl hingehen....


----------



## Fransen (9. März 2009)

Evtl. wäre eine Roccat Valo vllt. eine Alterantive?!?

Die Beleuchtung sollte sich abstellen lassen, die Lautstärke dürfte sich dank Notebook-Tastatur ähnlichem Druckpunkt auch in Grenzen halten und der restliche Style ist auch eher auf Understatement getrimmt.

Einzige Mankos sind der Preis und die Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## exa (9. März 2009)

hab grade noch die anscheinende weiterentwicklung der master xpress gesehen:

VARIO-KEY Relegendable MultiMedia Keyboard von Cherry, da sind die tasten dann wirklich frei belegbar, und man kann sie sogar beschriften...


----------



## Fifadoc (9. März 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> so, hab mir eben mal die Lycosa angeschaut/angetippt
> die geht garnicht
> die Oberfläche ist hochglanz und sofort voll mit Fettfinger...
> der Anschlag ist einiges höher als bei Flattastaturen,
> und die Haptik ist nicht so gut "finde ich"!


watt soll ich sagen:
hab doch gesagt, dass die tastatur sehr edel is. hat absolut reine glanz-farbe. dazu edle, matte tasten. 
der Anschlag mag zwar etwas höher als bei "Flat" sein, aber Flat Tastaturen gehen auch mal so gar nicht ^^
Für mich hat sogar die Lycosa schon einen viel zu niedrigen anschlag.

ich bleib eh bei meiner G11 erstmal 
die hat hohe und stabile tasten. Und du hast recht, dass die Illuminated einfach zu teuer ist


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre eine Roccat Valo vllt. eine Alterantive?!?
> 
> Die Beleuchtung sollte sich abstellen lassen, die Lautstärke dürfte sich dank Notebook-Tastatur ähnlichem Druckpunkt auch in Grenzen halten und der restliche Style ist auch eher auf Understatement getrimmt.
> 
> Einzige Mankos sind der Preis *und die Verfügbarkeit*.


eben 
gut reicht nicht...muss auch zu kaufen sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. März 2009)

Die Cherry Vario gefällt mir sogar....is leider nur nicht komplett schwarz. Für den Preis wär aber fast ne Lackierungsaktion mit drin. Schonmal in die enger Auswahl genommen


----------



## SCUX (9. März 2009)

ich hab mir heute die Illuminated gekauft...
sehr geil muss ich sagen 
die Haptik ist einwandfrei....


----------



## HeaD_87 (10. März 2009)

logitech g11, g15 oder g19
meiner meinung nach die besten tastaturen aufm markt


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. März 2009)

Und wo sehen die edel aus?

Ich war heute mal beim Saturn....aber nix gefunden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. März 2009)

Hab jetzt ne ander Lösung für die Makros gefunden und die Cherry bestellt.


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

Ih empfehle mal die Satiek Cyborg schlagt mich )
Sehr edles Design, Schwarz, Makrotasten (zwar silber, lassen sich aber umlackieren ), Tastenanschlag ist auch super, Beleuchtung nach Wahl, entweder ganz aus, oder wenn du nur Rot willst, dann Rot, Helligkeit lässt sich in 5 Stufen einstellen... Perfekt! Aber warscheinlich für deinen Geschmack etwas zu spacig


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2009)

Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 3200 Laser DE Tastatur Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wie wärs damit?


----------



## Fighter3 (16. März 2009)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> [...]die Cherry *bestellt*.



Womit das Thema wohl durch wäre, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## brigitte (6. Januar 2010)

nimm die x6 von microsoft da kannste das licht ja ausmachen


----------

